# Bait and Tackle near senecaville



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey, so I'm heading out to Seneca tomm and wonder if there were any tackle shops in the area open in Sunday's. I had alittle trouble finding one online. Thanks guys


----------



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

Oops I forgot to ask if the saugeye bite has been better at Piedmont or Seneca lately


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I think better at Piedmont but you sounds like you need to sort through a lot of 12-14" fish to get keepers.


----------



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

Alright thanks man


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure if they'd be open or not but I think Seneca Bait Shop on 313 would be your best bet. There's not nearly as many bait shops as there used to be around Seneca. Good luck at the lake!


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

By the way they only take cash there, they don't have a card reader or anything so you might wanna stop at an atm before going there lol


----------



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info smitty yeah I'm gonna try Seneca tommorow for a few hours and if no luck I'm probably going to hit up salt fork monday. I'll post a report if I land on the fish


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

T & L SALES on rt313 about 1/2 mile before the 4way stop in senecaville


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

what happened to the old guys bait shop on 313 after turning left towards the dam ?


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Your talking about the Dam Bait Store? If so it was run by the same guy who did have T&L sales. Dam Bait store hasn't been open for several years. And when it was open it was only open seasonly. T&L has changed owners a while back.


----------

